# Jumping Jack



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Talk about determined!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Determined is a good word to describe Jack. He is very competitive too!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That's pretty funny that little thing jumping like that. Richter is the only one I have that will jump like that.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mira jumps too













Joey jumps a little


----------

